# squirrel skulls



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

i beheaded my squirrel and want to keep the skull. my freind told me to but it under a pot and wait till it decomposes. i did that the my **** under my house ripped the pot off and ate the eyes out and alot of flesh. is their another way to decompose the flesh on the skull without leting it get in contact with other animals


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

try this thread

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=37340


----------

